# Kometa Hydrofoils - Help Wanted!



## karbine (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi,










Im looking for photos of the Kometa hydrofoils that were owned by Airavia in the mid 1970s on the River Thames.

They were returned to Russia and i only know the name of one Kometa World Trader. 

The Kometa Hydrofoils operated on the Thames from Southend to Westminster pier for a short period. These vessels were a showpiece to anyone interested in buying this type of vessel that was new at the time.

The Kometa had a 1st Class section (Forward) and a Economy Class section. There was also an observation deck on the roof (center) and a drinks trolley service and bar.

The vessel had russian crews except for the Captains,Mates & Cabin Crew. 



I hope somebody can help me see if they are still around or has any photos of them in London.


----------



## john shaw (Jun 23, 2006)

not in London,but as you are interested in Kometas-- some time ago I posted a pic of one underway in Murmansk

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/30796/si/mypmahck


----------

